# Sexy Music



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

What music makes _you_ feel _sexy_ and_ alive_-- in the most red-blooded, elementary, and _sans souci_ sense?

Some things that immediately come to mind, and for different _reasons_!--- are the following:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

This question might have applied fifty years ago.

No, actually it never applied. Sexy music hadn't been invented. Elvis? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't know exactly what it is about Diana Krall's voice that I find sexy, but the texture and her phrasing are very sexually appealing to me. She's also one of the only singers that I collect everything she puts out. She just does it for me if I want to get into a romantic mood.

Kevin


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Venus In Furs by Velvet Underground.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Venus In Furs by Velvet Underground.


Trying to get past the s&m reference  I was thinking of Billie Holiday singing "Them There Eyes."


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking as a happily married man, what I've come to understand about women, or at least the one I'm around, is as one man said regarding this type of thing: a woman doesn't boil; she simmers. The intro to this is a musical simmer that rises to the boiling point, and then she starts singing what she's been thinking.

[video]https://www.google.com/search?q=i+just+wanna+make+love+cold+blood&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8[/video]


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

aajj said:


> Trying to get past the s&m reference  I was thinking of Billie Holiday singing "Them There Eyes."


Here's Jack Kerouac describing what Billie Holliday does to him: I huddled in the cold, rainy wind and watched everything across the sad vineyards of October in the valley. My mind was filled with that great song "Lover Man" as Billie Holiday sings it; I had my own concert in the bushes. "Some day we'll meet, and you'll dry all my tears, and whisper sweet, little things in my ear, hugging and a-kissing, oh what we've been missing, Lover Man, oh where can you be." It's not the words so much as . . . the way Billie sings it, like a woman stroking her man's hair in soft lamplight.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Something like this











and then something like this


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow - wasn't expecting Mortal Kombat! Apropos of Etta James, this is a sexy and astonishing song, which only recently heard for the first time and doesn't sound like her other stuff:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The theme Song from Gilligan's Island. In my prepubescent youth I was torn between my devotion to both Ginger and Mary Anne.
And also the Ballad Of The Beverly Hillbillies. Gee whiz, Ellie Mae Clampett just died; there goes another 50 year old fantasy.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Here's Jack Kerouac describing what Billie Holliday does to him: I huddled in the cold, rainy wind and watched everything across the sad vineyards of October in the valley. My mind was filled with that great song "Lover Man" as Billie Holiday sings it; I had my own concert in the bushes. "Some day we'll meet, and you'll dry all my tears, and whisper sweet, little things in my ear, hugging and a-kissing, oh what we've been missing, Lover Man, oh where can you be." It's not the words so much as . . . the way Billie sings it, like a woman stroking her man's hair in soft lamplight.


Kerouac was speaking for me - and many others! I named "Them There Eyes" at that moment but i could've gone with any of her love songs. They were _her _songs, no matter who else sang them.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Film score: Love scene, going to the sensual between a coupla folks or we're going to see the act itself (simulated, natch

Cue the soft middle of the road jazz track, and its solo alto sax. 

Nearly damned inevitable....


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

This:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Supposedly the soundtracks to a lot of the 1970's German porn movies are pretty sexy... I can't link those here because it's probably some violation of the ToS I suppose.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kevin Pearson said:


> I don't know exactly what it is about Diana Krall's voice that I find sexy, but the texture and her phrasing are very sexually appealing to me. She's also one of the only singers that I collect everything she puts out. She just does it for me if I want to get into a romantic mood.
> 
> Kevin


Diana Krall is flawless honestly. Saw her live at the Mann Center many years ago.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

*Lovage* - _Music to Make Love to Your Old Lady By_


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Morphine - Whisper





I'd like to hear what has been posted in the previous page but my computer died for the ton of embedded videos.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Prince - Kiss
Al Green - You Ought to be with Me

George Clinton - Atomic Dog


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm not sure this fits 'sexy' if we're talking raunchy (in fact, I'm sure it's not)...but I love her voice!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

aajj has mentioned Al Green and for association of ideas I've thought of Darondo and his Didn't I





also: Lorez Alexandria - Baltimore oriole


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Liz Phair, "H.W.C."






Rick James, "Give It To Me Baby"






Le Chic, "Le Freak"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Some fine selections so far and the absence of any Barry White noms makes it that much better. :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Some fine selections so far and the absence of any Barry White noms makes it that much better. :lol:


I'm glad you said it, because now I don't have to refrain from another impetuous MB outburst: I _never thought _anything by that guy was sexy.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm glad you said it, because now I don't have to refrain from another impetuous MB outburst: I _never thought _anything by that guy was sexy.


On this occasion I'm more than willing to take one for the team, MB. String-driven disco-lite with foghorn vocals - ugh!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> On this occasion I'm more than willing to take one for the team, MB. String-driven disco-lite with foghorn vocals - ugh!


_"Lock shields! Fight as one!"_ _;D_


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Any time I hear Ben Webster playing Someone to Watch Over Me, there's nobody else in the room but that lovely sax. Didn't he call it Bessie?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

> StlukesguildOhio: Monifah, "Touch It"


_Si vilain. Je déménage mes hanches._ _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Maxwell, "The Urban Theme"






Yvonne Elliman, "If I Can't Have You"






Chaka Khan, "I Feel for You"


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

From a safe distance I can hear the hot grooves in Barry White's music - but not that cringe-causing voice of his, puke.



Manxfeeder said:


> Any time I hear Ben Webster playing Someone to Watch Over Me, there's nobody else in the room but that lovely sax. Didn't he call it Bessie?


Ab-so-lute-ly! The most romantic, soul-stirring saxophone that ever was.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

En Vogue, "My Lovin'" (You're Never Gonna Get It)






Earth, Wind, & Fire/The Emotions "Boogie Wonderland"






Donna Summer, "Bad Girl"


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Sometimes the unexpected is just what's called for.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Behold!* :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:






_*You are The Love Charger!
You are The Love Charger!
I am so Lucky Because...
You are my Love Charger!
*_


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Chic was mentioned already, here is Nile with entourage live in Rotterdam ! Get Lucky.
Marchallin, check out those stilleto's  hot as hell.

Also remember being smitten with Grace Jones in my disco-clubbin' days in the '80s. Will post a clip when I find it. Slave to the rhythm, that was us.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Morimur said:


> *Behold!* :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my God! Ahhhhhhhhhh! Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . . . Need. . . . . air. . . . can't. . . . handle. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I'm dying. . . . hard to type.

That guy _RULES._


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Jos said:


> Chic was mentioned already, here is Nile with entourage live in Rotterdam ! Get Lucky.
> Marchallin, check out those stilleto's  hot as hell.
> 
> Also remember being smitten with Grace Jones in my disco-clubbin' days in the '80s. Will post a clip when I find it. Slave to the rhythm, that was us.


Right on, Jos!

'Platforms'-- _AB-SO-LUTE-LY_-- and make them 'earth-quaking' ones: Huge heels, higher hair-- just eat _UP_ that stage.

Le Chic is _so much_ fun. I'd dress up in my mom's jewelry-- at least the stuff I could get at-- and heels when I was a little kid and lip-syc "_Le Freak." _


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

_StlukesguildOhio: Monifah, "Touch It"_

MarschallinBlair- Si vilain. Je déménage mes hanches. ;D

I still have distinct memories from my first strip club experience (a friend's bachelor party) of the girls under black lights grinding to this song.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> _StlukesguildOhio: Monifah, "Touch It"_
> 
> MarschallinBlair- Si vilain. Je déménage mes hanches. ;D
> 
> I still have distinct memories from my first strip club experience (a friend's bachelor party) of the girls under black lights grinding to this song.


'Heady' stuff.

_;D_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


This song always reminds me of the Guess store-- probably because they used to always play it; just like Depeche Mode's "Personal Jesus" reminds me of Nordstrom whenever I hear it--- and for the same reason.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


Love the Moulin, love the NIN. _;D_

- Of _COURSE_!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Beyoncé, _à outrance._


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Young, rich and beautiful, sexy with a hint of sadness. Pet Shop Boys, being boring.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

J-Lo, "Play"






Pussycat Dolls, "Loosen Up My Buttons"


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Perhaps a little cliche?


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Baroque is sexy too.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Juno Reactor - Conga Fury

Makes me want to dance around naked in the jungle like a madman... ahem.. that would be extremely un-sexy to watch, but it's about what I feel right? 

(it also puts that Mortal Kombat tune to shame)


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

aajj said:


> Baroque is sexy too.
> 
> View attachment 61416












Who says, "If its Baroque it can't be fixed?"


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Who says, "If its Baroque it can't be fixed?"


I used to think Lara St. John looked 13 in this photo and I found it tasteless. I no longer think this.

I now think she looks 9.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I used to think Lara St. John looked 13 in this photo and I found it tasteless. I no longer think this.
> 
> I now think she looks 9.


You think _everyone_ looks nine. _;D_

Why single out Lara? You don't single out Salome.

Lara's just an ambitious young woman who wants to get ahead.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Why single out Lara? You don't single out Salome.
> 
> Lara's just an ambitious young woman who wants to get ahead.


I didn't know Salome well, but I believe she was also an ambitious young woman who wanted to get a head.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I didn't know Salome well, but I believe she was also an ambitious young woman who wanted to get a head.


All this talk about 'head' and '9 year olds' -- Please, let's move on.

This is not music, but a movie trailer which happens to be quite sexy, I think...


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I didn't know Salome well, but I believe she was also an ambitious young woman who wanted to get a head.


Sometimes its better to give than receive. . . in 'the interests of others.'


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Britney Spears, "Work B#tch"




























Giuseppe Zinotti. . . yeah, you_ better_ work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Sexy-'fun,' if not exactly sexy-'lascivious.'


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)




----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

My 5th grade teacher resembled Nancy Sinatra and i told her but she did not raise my grades.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Rihanna, "S.O.S." Huge points for the song if not the video.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Not non-classical music, so technically you can't say it isn't out of place on this subforum, but: 




NC-17 stuff. Not for those who still believe in the stork theory of reproduction.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The original sexy song.






Note: wondering if the OP has seen this video before. Where is Magic Mike?


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

What about this SEXY video?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^ 

Good to see Lord Rodders of Beverly Hills having fun but I do prefer the earlier part of his career when he used to make good albums.


----------

